# Rx G



## Resistance (22/9/21)

I was browsing and found this yesterday. Aesthetically pleasing.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Winner 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Timwis (22/9/21)

A lot will either love or hate it's aesthetics but at least it's quite unique looking so Kudos for that!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Viper_SA (23/9/21)

Me loves the green  not a fan of the battery door at all though, since my Augvape V200's has started sliding open unwantedly and way too easily recently. Also hate it on my Drag X. Do love the look of it though. More vape gear should be green....

Reactions: Like 1


----------

